# Betta Buddies



## poonah (Sep 4, 2010)

Thinking about hiring... i mean buying some shrimp to clean up the tank.

Any advice on what ones to get? and what i need to do to look after them?

Cheers


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

poonah said:


> Thinking about hiring... i mean buying some shrimp to clean up the tank.
> 
> Any advice on what ones to get? and what i need to do to look after them?
> 
> Cheers


What size tank is it?


----------



## poonah (Sep 4, 2010)

3 Gallon


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

poonah said:


> 3 Gallon


I wouldn't recommend adding anything to a 3 gallon with a Betta.


Shrimp are fussy characters that need a tank to be cycle before they can be added. (otherwise they tend to die off)


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a 2.5 gal with a betta. im adding 2 shrimp come christmas. i will O.K the idea of u putting in shrimp. just a few things to take note of 
1) they like planted tanks, but its not required. but a huge bonus!
2) make sure they get enough food.. bits of algea alone from a 3 gal wont completely sutaine them 
3) be ready for the risk of your betta attacking and eating them peice by peice. make sure to watch carefully (STARE AT THE TANK FOR AT LEAST 5 MIN WHILE AND AFTER ACCLIMATING for signs of hatred from the betta ) look at the tank often the first day or so, and be wary the whole first week. after that, i would let my guard down a bit. be ready to take them out if anything happens. put them in another filtered tank if you have, and if you dont be ready to return to store. 
4) this is also what i will be doing


----------



## proz03 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have shrimp in with my betta in a 2.5 gal tank both cherry shrimp and amano shrimp ( i forget the latin names) my betta was agressive to them at first but now leaves them alone for the most part i decided it was worth the risk he would eat them and it worked out! the Amano are great for cleaning the tank and the cherry look cool and clean a little. Good Luck on whatever you decide


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

i use ghost shrimp as my cleaners since they eat poop and any thing else that falls tot he floor *a big help if you have gravel in that small tank and feed flakes* 
if you feed your betta properly and put in a fast growing plant like betta bulbs then algae won't be a problem and you won't need a clean up crew.
also if you feed hikari pellets the tiny ones that float one at a time you won't have any real problems with built up crap.
also if you put sand a heavyier type like playsand in the bottom of the tank and keep it some what thin < 1 inch it will be easier to keep clean 
if you do all the above then there is no "NEED" for shrimp but for 3 gallons if feed proper you could put in 2 -3 dwarf shrimp or 2 -3 ghosts


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Carpenter, do glass shrimp also eat algae? Or is it just detritus? 

I feed my betta the floating pellets, so I wonder if there would be enough detritus for them to eat. I have plenty of live plants in there, and I think I'm going to get another one...


----------



## prettyiinpiink (Sep 25, 2010)

hello every1. my name is kiikii. and i have a question about Betta fishies.
with what other fishes do bettas get along with. this is my 1st pet fish i got as a gift about 6 months ago. at 1st i had her in a bowl for the 1st 4months. i didnt really know alot about fish pets but i know she needed more space to swim n stuffs so i bought a 3 gallon aquarium. now she swims freely and im still learnin about her and watch her but i feel like she gets type lonely and i feel really bad because im not always home (my parents help me take care of her) thank god. they love her*=] . but i wanna know what other fishies Betta fishes get along with* i.ll apreciate the help*thnx


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

prettyiinpiink said:


> hello every1. my name is kiikii. and i have a question about Betta fishies.
> with what other fishes do bettas get along with. this is my 1st pet fish i got as a gift about 6 months ago. at 1st i had her in a bowl for the 1st 4months. i didnt really know alot about fish pets but i know she needed more space to swim n stuffs so i bought a 3 gallon aquarium. now she swims freely and im still learnin about her and watch her but i feel like she gets type lonely and i feel really bad because im not always home (my parents help me take care of her) thank god. they love her*=] . but i wanna know what other fishies Betta fishes get along with* i.ll apreciate the help*thnx


 Bettas DON'T need nor enjoy the company of other fish. They're solitary fish and don't get lonely.

Also don't put fish with your betta unless your tank is at least 5 gallons....3 white cloud minnows and a cory cat are what I'd put in there.


----------

